# Mixed Breed Conformation?



## Andi @ Cirrutopia (Dec 20, 2010)

So the AKC allows mixies to compete in some events, which is really cool, I think. For obvious reasons, this isn't the case with conformation.

I've heard about some places, though, like http://mbdca.tripod.com/ , that have "conformation" classes for mutts. Their "breed standard" seems to focus on structural soundness--which makes sense. Only spayed and neutered pets can compete.

Anyway, I'm probably getting a mixie next, and I'd really like to do something like this to practice my handling skills, so I'll be better prepared to show my next Great Pyr (I used to show in conf and juniors in the AKC). The MBDCA doesn't seem to have updated its site recently, and all the clubs/events seem to have been out west.

Does anyone know anything similar that I could do with my future rescue?


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I don't know about that, but depending on conformation classes in your area you could probably bring your mix to them and learn handling that way.


----------

